# FMH Official Class Of 2019 Thread



## allcovetalllost (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey -

It's finally official: I'm going to Fatima Memorial Medical College! 

Anyways, I really wanted to know if anyone, anyone at all for this matter, knows about the details for the orientation ceremony scheduled to be on the 26th of this month. 

_Thanks to your communication FMH, I know exactly what to expect. 

_Leaving out my sarcasm, I would really like to know if anyone has any details on orientation in general. (Like, you know, what time it may start...)

Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Seems like there is only one person here coming to FMH. Ah well! Orientation is nothing more than a formality. Starts at 9 I think but doesn't matter I myself went a couple of hours late and left within the next 15 minutes owing to a complete murder of my enthusiasm by their pointless blabbering. I bet you'll be bored to death within half an hour! They go on and on about the colleges' history and whatnot. They do give your your weekly schedule as part of the orientation package. DO NOT lose that package especially the schedule. That is to be your bread and butter for the first couple of weeks. Other than that keep calm and try to keep in good spirits. 
BTW that orientation package also makes for a good pillow in case you doze off!


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

allcovetalllost said:


> Hey -
> 
> It's finally official: I'm going to Fatima Memorial Medical College!
> 
> ...


Clear your inbox. I can't send and you can't receive any messages.


----------



## ahsan junaid (Nov 26, 2014)

I got admission in fmh but now willing to refund my fee anyone like me also willing to do so?


----------



## Zakwan Shahid (Dec 6, 2014)

i also got in Fatima memorial hospital, but in a different genre. And they haven't called us for orientation


----------



## allcovetalllost (Oct 24, 2014)

I would too, but you know. There's something called parents. They won't let me. 

- 

- - - Updated - - -



Zakwan Shahid said:


> i also got in Fatima memorial hospital, but in a different genre. And they haven't called us for orientation


Physical therapy, right? 


You'll get a letter in the mail, most likely. If you bought the Prospectus, call the number on the back tomorrow and ask.


----------



## Amy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey I got into FMH as well in allied health sciences! Super excited!!! Would like to know a few things. Help would be appreciated. A)do u guys do ragging on first day???(if u do then from a count of 1 to 10 how extreme would that be???). B) how are the teachers and test conduction system? C) (this may sound offensive but I am not being biased or racist) since most people studying there come from village, are there any classy folks there at all? D) Lastly, how the canteen. No pun intended.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Amy1996 said:


> Hey I got into FMH as well in allied health sciences! Super excited!!! Would like to know a few things. Help would be appreciated. A)do u guys do ragging on first day???(if u do then from a count of 1 to 10 how extreme would that be???). B) how are the teachers and test conduction system? C) (this may sound offensive but I am not being biased or racist) since most people studying there come from village, are there any classy folks there at all? D) Lastly, how the canteen. No pun intended.


Welcome aboard! As for your concerns; I'll try and sort these out for you:
A) Ragging is a formality nowadays so yes you can expect that. The extremity varies. The lucky ones pass through unscathed while for some it turns real bad real fast. So count your lucky stars in regards to this one. Boys do get the worst of it though so watch your six.
B)The general standard of studies is good. I'm not entirely familiar with the Allied health department but I've heard they give people a tough time, perceive it as you may.
C) Village, huh? Well that certainly sounds like racial profiling to me. Na but jokes aside FMH has all the native diversities. As for the "classy folks" well, you'll have to wait and see that for yourself I guess. 
D) I'm being modest when I say the canteen here is stopgap at best. The food is okay once your taste buds acclimatise to the "flavour" at hand. Coffee is horrible. In fact I'm not sure whether it is coffee at all to begin with. Oh and yea the cafe is smaller than most shwarma joints so sorry to let you down on this.


----------



## Zakwan Shahid (Dec 6, 2014)

yup in physical therapy 
thanks a lot..!! it gives me little hosla :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

i also got in Allied sciences..!! i m also dam excited..!! waiting for classes to start


----------



## Amy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

*Hey*

​Ahmed zia..man thanks for helping me out. Appreciate that. They give allied students a hard time huh? Well I guess I will have to see it to believe it lol...although I did heard some pretty shocking stuff. I am excited for the orientation day but I hope it won't turn into boring and ghastly experience so Ill just keep my enhusiasm down a notch for now. As for the canteen..there's a place called McDonalds in the vicinity so no worries there. As nefarious boys and girls who love ragging only make innocent and weak people their victims so I guess I ll be safe from them and their not so funny pranks. Just one question though....so I was streaming the website lately for fmh stuff(what can I say I got curious to find out about the place I was gonna be spending my 4 precious years) and I stumbled across a Facebook page made by the college very own student...called fmh crushes I guess...you are right you do get people of all native diversities but they all have one thing in common and that is the boys seem (I am not a judgemental person and I have a judgement free zone policy; but from the evidence I collected) flirts and womanisers and the girls seem lost in their own twisted fantasies of some folk called Dr.Abdul Rahman like who is that guy????? Again this is all based on what I saw on a couple of websites and not based on my own imagination so if I offended someone I am deeply sorry...btw you should shut down those nonsense fb pages for giving the wrong idea to the new coming fellows about the college and the people studying there.


----------



## Amy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

​Ahmed zia..man thanks for helping me out. Appreciate that. They give allied students a hard time huh? Well I guess I will have to see it to believe it lol...although I did heard some pretty shocking stuff. I am excited for the orientation day but I hope it won't turn into boring and ghastly experience so Ill just keep my enhusiasm down a notch for now. As for the canteen..there's a place called McDonalds in the vicinity so no worries there. As nefarious boys and girls who love ragging only make innocent and weak people their victims so I guess I ll be safe from them and their not so funny pranks. Just one question though....so I was streaming the website lately for fmh stuff(what can I say I got curious to find out about the place I was gonna be spending my 4 precious years) and I stumbled across a Facebook page made by the college very own student...called fmh crushes I guess...you are right you do get people of all native diversities but they all have one thing in common and that is the boys seem (I am not a judgemental person and I have a judgement free zone policy; but from the evidence I collected) flirts and womanisers and the girls seem lost in their own twisted fantasies of some folk called Dr.Abdul Rahman like who is that guy????? Again this is all based on what I saw on a couple of websites and not based on my own imagination so if I offended someone I am deeply sorry...btw you should shut down those nonsense fb pages for giving the wrong idea to the new coming fellows about the college and the people studying there.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Amy1996 said:


> ​Ahmed zia..man thanks for helping me out. Appreciate that. They give allied students a hard time huh? Well I guess I will have to see it to believe it lol...although I did heard some pretty shocking stuff. I am excited for the orientation day but I hope it won't turn into boring and ghastly experience so Ill just keep my enhusiasm down a notch for now. As for the canteen..there's a place called McDonalds in the vicinity so no worries there. As nefarious boys and girls who love ragging only make innocent and weak people their victims so I guess I ll be safe from them and their not so funny pranks. Just one question though....so I was streaming the website lately for fmh stuff(what can I say I got curious to find out about the place I was gonna be spending my 4 precious years) and I stumbled across a Facebook page made by the college very own student...called fmh crushes I guess...you are right you do get people of all native diversities but they all have one thing in common and that is the boys seem (I am not a judgemental person and I have a judgement free zone policy; but from the evidence I collected) flirts and womanisers and the girls seem lost in their own twisted fantasies of some folk called Dr.Abdul Rahman like who is that guy????? Again this is all based on what I saw on a couple of websites and not based on my own imagination so if I offended someone I am deeply sorry...btw you should shut down those nonsense fb pages for giving the wrong idea to the new coming fellows about the college and the people studying there.


No problemo. You're a lively one aren't ya? I know nothing of such idiotic Facebook pages. Even if they exist I wouldn't dwell on them much. You seem to have everything sorted out, if not, then ask away.


----------



## Amy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Lively is an understatement. Actually when I do think about it, there's kinda no word to define me(people should invent more words these days huh?). I am gonna rephrase your sentence for you and say that I wasn't dwelling on those pages, I was just collecting information because Fmh seems so flamboyant on pages and websites but so boring when you see it in person. Btw thanks for your help. You did a good deed by helping a sister out. I think I have sorted out everything for now and the rest I ll see on the orientation day!!!


----------



## Amy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

So you guys made it to fmh right? How are you liking it so far? For me it is far more interesting that I intended it to be. I take my words back. It's more flamboyant than what you see on papers.


----------

